# Subox Mini Feedback



## MunG (1/7/15)

Guys,

It was a sad day, my subox mini kit out of the box vaped like machine
And the flavour is just soooo good.

But later the same day the 1.5 coil was tasting nasty, not dry just sies.
And i researched and pondered how i got that right, but after testing it, it comes in at 2 ohms.

So that is a huge bummer since i cant buy any more yet, of the bvc kind.

I almost thought something was wrong with the device.
Now i am using the 0.5 coil, and its back to full boost, at 40 watts no problem.

I wonder if anyone else has had failed coils out the box ?

Other than that, this device is just perfect.
What i have noticed is it also reads the ohms as the heat increases, and it is
Way more acurate than my i stick.

I will update some more again, but it is beautifull, and the best vape experiance i have had til date.

I would like to see some honest feedback on the evic too, i might get it still.
If it is going to make vaping a dificulty or not.

Now i need a white subox and more coils !! 
Black and yellow would be awesome too.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## BumbleBee (1/7/15)

MunG said:


> Guys,
> 
> It was a sad day, my subox mini kit out of the box vaped like machine
> And the flavour is just soooo good.
> ...


Pity about that coil but glad you're enjoying the new kit 

I totally hear you on the yellow and black Subox 

FYI, there will be a Subox Nano kit available around August, in purple and pink


----------



## Daniel (1/7/15)

ooooh , always wanted a pink mod ..... NOT!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## MunG (1/7/15)

Pienk, nee nee 

Maybe for the ladies, yes, who knows, my istick is red (pink)
It does not bother me, it looks nice with a black sleeve.

But....

If it could be dark iridacent colour, or metalic... Hell yes
Like midnight blue, or candy red

Nano would be cool aswell in a kit.

When will we get a vt device from them ?
Now that could be interesting.


----------



## Gert_Koen (1/7/15)

@MunG I also have subox with unused 1.5 ohm OCC.We can make a plan if you want it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (1/7/15)

MunG said:


> Guys,
> 
> It was a sad day, my subox mini kit out of the box vaped like machine
> And the flavour is just soooo good.
> ...



Sorry to hear about your trouble with that 1.5 ohm coil @MunG
I dont have a subox, nor the new subtank mini - so I cant advise you

But what I will say is that I have had many a dud commercial coil.

In fact, today, I was changing coils on my trusty Evod1 - and the coil I put in would not fire. I pressed both buttons on my MVP2 to measure the ohms and it said 4.8 ohms. I then pulled out my ohm meter and measured properly - 5 ohms! Hows that. So I put in another one. Measures 2 ohms. Much better.

Ive been quite lucky - probably only encountered about 1 in 5 duds across all the commercial coils Ive used. But they do exist - maybe your coil was just a dud?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Jysin (1/7/15)

I have a evic. It is a great device. (Currently puffing away on titanium coil using the temp control with strawberry and cream high vg) all nonsense aside it performs well .screen size is ideal for changing settings after a few beers.. I have had it. For about two weeks and had no problems and it has been stuck to my face the entire time. Saying that I have ordered a sub box as well. Just simply because I have to try it. You will only know you a true vaper if you have to buy everything. And then buy some more.. Even if it means having to buy ricoffee instead of Jacobs so you can afford some new vape mail..

Reactions: Winner 1 | Informative 1


----------



## free3dom (1/7/15)

I know of at least one other user who has had issues with the new coils (a 0.5 Ohm one) which only lasted a few days before it tasted terrible (according to him).

Seems commercial coil quality assurance still needs some work - hopefully the new coils will arrive shortly and we can start to get a feel for how common these duds are.

Use my 1.5 Ohm coil for little over a day (put around 3 tanks through it) and it was still perfect - I used it at max 20W, as these aren't intended for higher power.

What power were you putting through the 1.5 Ohm coil?


----------



## MunG (3/7/15)

Thanks for the coil offer, but it is not a problem, i prefer the 0.5 ohm @Gert_Koen 

@Silver i recon it was a dud only. But its nit a biggie, it did work for a few hours.

@free3dom i never pushed it above 18 watts and i also pre wicked it right in the shoo actually.

Its not changing anything, at least its only the coil.
0.5 is still going perfectly after about 5 tanks of juice.


----------



## Robert Howes (3/7/15)

I have had 1 issue with the 2nd coil i used on my subtank. From hit 1 it was burnt and tasted awful, replaced it with a new one, primed it and it lasted me 2 months. I have had the device since it was released and I am currently on my 5th coil (replaced on Monday). I have had duds in all makes of commercial coils but Kangertech coils seem to be outlasting and out performing all others I have had previously.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## bjorncoetsee (3/7/15)

You are lucky. I cant seem to go any higher than 22 watts, and ive tried 3 different coil builds and rewicked about 7 times now, I get dry hits if I vape above 22watts. And my fire button gets stuck every now and then. Im vaping a 0.5 parallel 28g with jap cotton. And if I let it stand for over an hour without vaping,it just leaks. I can get 2 nice drags on 22 watts then its just dry hits. No matter how I wick it.


----------



## GerharddP (3/7/15)

bjorncoetsee said:


> You are lucky. I cant seem to go any higher than 22 watts, and ive tried 3 different coil builds and rewicked about 7 times now, I get dry hits if I vape above 22watts. And my fire button gets stuck every now and then. Im vaping a 0.5 parallel 28g with jap cotton. And if I let it stand for over an hour without vaping,it just leaks. I can get 2 nice drags on 22 watts then its just dry hits. No matter how I wick it.
> View attachment 30496



I got mine this morning and i am SUPER impressed. I own and have owned a very broad spectrum of devices and this by far outweighs any other device i have. Looks, feels and vapes exceptionally. Looking at your build i have a suggestion. When wicking pull the cotton through the holes on each side and when its time to snip off the excess trim it with about 1mm away from the outside of the RBA. After trimming fluff up the wick sticking out. Watch this -> 

I know its not an OCC in your pick but the effect is the same.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## ET (3/7/15)

bjorncoetsee said:


> You are lucky. I cant seem to go any higher than 22 watts, and ive tried 3 different coil builds and rewicked about 7 times now, I get dry hits if I vape above 22watts. And my fire button gets stuck every now and then. Im vaping a 0.5 parallel 28g with jap cotton. And if I let it stand for over an hour without vaping,it just leaks. I can get 2 nice drags on 22 watts then its just dry hits. No matter how I wick it.
> View attachment 30496






No leaking, handles up to 50W and high VG with ease. But dude, looking at your coil there, it's too small. As in you need to increase the coils inner diameter. You don't need to flirt with danger like me but a 3mm ID coil will sit in there happily i think. You will have more wick to keep you from getting dry hits and more wick to properly block the juice feeder holes. Oh yeah and check to make sure the rba section is properly screwed into the base

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Gert_Koen (3/7/15)

May I add that a drop test has been done by my mother in law. ..1.5m straight onto concrete...and it is still going shatered glass and all!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## GerharddP (4/7/15)

Gert_Koen said:


> May I add that a drop test has been done by my mother in law. ..1.5m straight onto concrete...and it is still going shatered glass and all!!



Just the tank or the whole mod? Im worried about the paint job on the mod. Seems a bot "chippy" for lack of a better word.


----------



## Gert_Koen (4/7/15)

The whole mod..Tank and kbox..I do agree with you @GerharddP..my battery door has two smal chips on the corners but that was before the fall..no new marks.Its made from Zink alloy wich is a biatch for paint to sit vas..Im getting a I stick 30watt silicone cover..it is almost size..Ill retro fit and post pics..Second thought was mat vynal.I wrapped my KUI in Vynal last week because it is also Zink alloy and have tryd plenty times to repaint..it just flakes off.


----------



## ET (4/7/15)

Also a bit worried about the paint wearing off. Let us know if you manage to sort the istick sleeve on there


----------



## GerharddP (4/7/15)

Gert_Koen said:


> The whole mod..Tank and kbox..I do agree with you @GerharddP..my battery door has two smal chips on the corners but that was before the fall..no new marks.Its made from Zink alloy wich is a biatch for paint to sit vas..Im getting a I stick 30watt silicone cover..it is almost size..Ill retro fit and post pics..Second thought was mat vynal.I wrapped my KUI in Vynal last week because it is also Zink alloy and have tryd plenty times to repaint..it just flakes off.



Ja nee, if you get it sorted let us know. I have other mods to use during the day but would you leave your baby at home all alone?


----------



## Gert_Koen (4/7/15)

Hehehehe!!


----------



## GerharddP (4/7/15)

Well i see they say its not normal paint. Its a ceramic coating. In other words will chip easy but not scratch that easy


----------



## ET (4/7/15)

Thought only the subtank mini was ceramic coated


----------



## GerharddP (4/7/15)

We'll according to the vendors online and my limited knowledge on coatings it would make sense. Zinc is a biatch to paint hence the reason why you have to remove galvanizing before you can paint it. I have just tested on the bottom of the mod and could not with any reasonable force scratch the coating.


----------



## LFC (4/7/15)

Anyone else experiencing about a second delay firing their subox? Running an efest 2500mah 35a battery. 

Thanks

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## GerharddP (4/7/15)

LFC said:


> Anyone else experiencing about a second delay firing their subox? Running an efest 2500mah 35a battery.
> 
> Thanks



Not your bat bro, its start up time before the screen lights up..when the screen is lit its instant...sleeping makes the bat last longer

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## bjorncoetsee (4/7/15)

Anyone fire button get stuck? Mine get stuck occasionally and I have to get unstuck by using tweezers. Also when I press the fire button, the battery meter sometimes drop to 1 bar,until I unpress the fire button then it shows full battery again.


----------



## LFC (4/7/15)

GerharddP said:


> Not your bat bro, its start up time before the screen lights up..when the screen is lit its instant...sleeping makes the bat last longer



Thanks bud, it is quicker when the screen is on, I suppose I'll have to get used to it


----------



## LFC (4/7/15)

bjorncoetsee said:


> Anyone fire button get stuck? Mine get stuck occasionally and I have to get unstuck by using tweezers. Also when I press the fire button, the battery meter sometimes drop to 1 bar,until I unpress the fire button then it shows full battery again.



Not getting stuck so far but I do see the battery drop by one bar then back to full.


----------



## GerharddP (4/7/15)

No probs man. Had a few mods do the same.


----------



## GerharddP (4/7/15)

LFC said:


> Not getting stuck so far but I do see the battery drop by one bar then back to full.



The battery dropping is down to the way the device measures the capacity of the battery. If you do not have high drain bats @bjorn then the capacity will drop dramatically when you fire. They measure the amps available vs the volts drawn at present to show remaining capacity, this is a instantaneously measured and calculated value this will be stable at rest but will fluctuate based on use

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Gert_Koen (4/7/15)

Retro fitted istick silicone sleave from @VapourMountain For R40 and Brand new glass R40!!!Sorted

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## GerharddP (4/7/15)

Gert_Koen said:


> Retro fitted istick silicone sleave from @VapourMountain For R40 and Brand new glass R40!!!Sorted
> View attachment 30554



Goeie werk!! What exactly did you change?


----------



## Gert_Koen (4/7/15)

GerharddP said:


> Goeie werk!! What exactly did you change?


I cut the diamond shape out for +- buttons and the square button at the top I cut out for firing button..I dropped it again just after I bought new glass and nearly pooped myself

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## ET (4/7/15)

Ok issue confirmation, mine does the battery level drop then pop back on again also. No button sticking but 4 or 5 times so far i have pressed the fire button and nothing happened. Battery door starting to hint at getting a possible rattle, moves a little down when little pressure is applied. All minor things but with the interconnectivity of the world these days it's great to share your experiences with a new device with other people and learn from them

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## DarkSide (4/7/15)

bjorncoetsee said:


> Anyone fire button get stuck? Mine get stuck occasionally and I have to get unstuck by using tweezers. Also when I press the fire button, the battery meter sometimes drop to 1 bar,until I unpress the fire button then it shows full battery again.



No such problems experienced, almost finished a bottle of Carnage on this device, just the first time I used it, some spitting, dropped the wattage to 20, cleared the spitting, back up to 25 W and performing fantastically.
Just a question, Can you purchase these new vertical coils yet or use the existing Kanger coils??


----------



## SAVapeGear (4/7/15)

I wanted to bring the new coils in but min order was a 1000.Then KangerTech will produce them. Just crazy. Who has money to bring in a 1000 coils. I am not there yet. Maybe one day. I am sure they want to sell the old coils first. But the old coils is also excellent. Never had any issues with them.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## DarkSide (4/7/15)

SAVapeGear said:


> I wanted to bring the new coils in but min order was a 1000.Then KangerTech will produce them. Just crazy. Who has money to bring in a 1000 coils. I am not there yet. Maybe one day. I am sure they want to sell the old coils first. But the old coils is also excellent. Never had any issues with them.



Thank You @SAVapeGear Thought I was doing something wrong in my searches on all vendor sites for these coils and could not find any mention of these "new" coils. Will practice my novice coil building "skills" on my existing mini and when the 0.5ohm "new" coil expires, hopefully will be proficient enough to add a self made coil.


----------



## MunG (6/7/15)

Everyone has done a great Job on feedback,

I have had no issues on batteries, using Efest 2500/2800Mah, no drops at least when its fully charged, sometimes when it is at 1 bar i get a drop and back up, but then it needs a change after.

Might be batteries causing this ?

I have had no issues on the door, no show of rattles or loosening.
No scratches and I carry this around all day.

I don't see how the fire button gets stuck though, its almost a bit recessed too.
I have pushed a hell of a lot juice trough it already, a tank a day at least.

And lastly, delay on firing, not sure of that, sleep or on no issue, same as my iStick also, no problems there.


Nice work on the cover @Gert_Koen
Now we need someone to make us some.


----------



## ET (6/7/15)

Covers will come out shortly, if the mod is as popular as we think

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Stoefnick (6/7/15)

I have Built my First Coil!!

a handcrafted spaced 2.5mm 1 ohm coil on 28 g wire! 

However i did notice that i have sort of an intense drop in flavour... could any body recommend a decent coil to retain the flavour more?

This coil building thing is too much fun!

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Silver (6/7/15)

Stoefnick said:


> I have Built my First Coil!!
> 
> a handcrafted spaced 2.5mm 1 ohm coil on 28 g wire!
> 
> ...



I am not familiar with the new Subtank Mini @Stoefnick - but *well done on your first coil!!*

Do you mean a drop off compared to the commercial coil?

Perhaps if you take a photo of the coil and wick setup it will be easier for people to advise you


----------



## ET (6/7/15)

More wire = more flavour. If possible gooi in there a 26 or 24 gauge microcoil, up the ID to 3 ,and see the flavour improve

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Stoefnick (6/7/15)

@Silver I'm comparing it to the. 5 ohm coil that was on the rba that just required a wick to go. 

Here are some photos I had to rewick to get a decent photo 












It also works perfectly doing mtl but as soon a I do a lung hit I get a burning sensation in my nasal cavity.... Don't know if anybody has experienced that... 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## Stoefnick (6/7/15)

@ET  unfortunately i only have 28 at my disposal


----------



## ET (7/7/15)

Twist two strands of 28 together to make thicker wire


----------



## Stoefnick (7/7/15)

I shall do so! Thanks @ET
What gauge will that be then? 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## ET (7/7/15)

Not too sure but it close to 26 I think


----------



## Stoefnick (7/7/15)

@ET howzit! So I've done what you advised : I have made a 9 wrap on a 2mm 8-9 wraps that effectively came to 1. 1 ohm 
And then I made a 0.9 ohm with 7 wraps on a 2.5 mm 

But my goodness I need about 7 more wats to make so sitting on 24 watts and barely making vapor and it's almost choking me with the massive throat hit that's unreal  please see pic below















Any extra advice you could offer?  

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## ET (8/7/15)

Up the wattage?


----------



## ET (8/7/15)

And take it down to 6 wraps


----------



## MunG (13/7/15)

Heya all !

So this evening p I decided to build a coil again, because i love these bvc coils so damn much i was like, can i not use the rta and make my own bvc.

So i did. And damn, it works hell of a well, id show some pics but i am having too good a time on this thing.

One question, the rta seems to have less airflow just by looking at it i can see it, but vaping too, it is not an issue i am actually just impressed with the new rta.

@Vendors, get those damn coils asap !!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SAVapeGear (13/7/15)

Guys

The old coils work just as well.

Just take a piece of kanthal wire or very thin needle and wiggle it through the coil slowly from the one side to the other.

Push it through the coil.

It makes a huge difference.

Just go slowly.It will eventually go through the coil and exit on the other side.

This makes a huge difference.


----------



## Rob Fisher (13/7/15)

Oh WOW! I have just experienced the phenomenon where the sub tank mini is producing the most wonderful vape and then all of a sardine the taste is KAK! What the hell?

I have been vaping on my black subox for a few days and loving the vape... awesome clouds and flavour from Gemini Dragon... I have been through 2 tanks fulls of great flavour... then this afternoon I refilled it and the taste was KAK! I thought my mouth was out of order because I have been testing different juices but I got my daughter to try it and the same result...

I have just replaced the coil with the ,5Ω coil but it's not the same... so waiting for the replacement 1,5Ω coils to arrive!


----------



## Rob Fisher (13/7/15)

The 0,5Ω coil is kak... time to try a 1,2Ω old OCC Coil... OK either the Gemini Royal juice is kak or I have to wait for new 1,5Ω coils.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## SAVapeGear (13/7/15)

That is funny.I started on the 0.5 coil and went through 5 tanks of Kings Crown - Bound by the crown before I got a funny taste.Not a bad taste.Just a burned taste.Then I did the coil trick with an old style 0.5ohm coil and I got even better flavor than the new coils.

If you have older style coils,try this trick.

Have a look at this video:



I did the same but I actually took a piece of 26 g Kanthal and pushed it through the coil.


----------



## Rob Fisher (13/7/15)

Thanks for that! Will give it a try!


----------



## SAVapeGear (13/7/15)

Rob Fisher said:


> Thanks for that! Will give it a try!


Sure Rob. No problem. Let me know how you find this fix.


----------



## SAVapeGear (13/7/15)

FYI:

Update on RedditOld Coils)

I was having the exact same problem until I tried the needle trick. I used a sewing needle. Once your cotton has been fully saturated, take a sewing needle or push pin (something very fine) and run it right through the middle of your cotton through to the other side. Now wiggle the needle around to create a tunnel of empty space in the OCC cotton. You should be able to see a small pinhole of daylight through the cotton. I am able to chain vape at 28-29 watts Max VG with zero dry hits. At 30watts it starts to taste like you're pushing the envelope.

This trick has changed the game for me.

EDIT: The needle should be inserted horizontally through the two holes in the sides of the coil head.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## ET (13/7/15)

Rob Fisher said:


> The 0,5Ω coil is kak... time to try a 1,2Ω old OCC Coil... OK either the Gemini Royal juice is kak or I have to wait for new 1,5Ω coils.
> 
> View attachment 31281



Use the rba section?


----------



## Rob Fisher (13/7/15)

ET said:


> Use the rba section?



If I'm gonna build a coil I'm gonna use one of my REO's with a Cyclone or better still my Billow 2 on my SX Mini... I'm just after a quick and easy tank system with commercial coils... but I hear you and may just do that...


----------



## MunG (14/7/15)

Funny. I find the 0▪5 the better coil. The trick works. As for flavour. . Not the same.

The rba is awesome build your own bvc.


As for the commercial coil. Have probably had 2 weeks and easy 200ml of juice trough it. No issues till the last. 

I have vaped on various wattages. And no issues at all.


Lets see when the final coils come around for now my rba and a vertical build ia working hundreds at 30 watt and using ncv and cloud company.


----------



## ET (14/7/15)

MunG said:


> Funny. I find the 0▪5 the better coil. The trick works. As for flavour. . Not the same.
> 
> The rba is awesome build your own bvc.
> 
> ...



Hmmm, vertical coil in the rba base. Hmmmmm  sounds like a plan


----------

